# Bull-Line rope?



## CK1 (May 31, 2012)

I was at the landfill today & scored some free bull line rope laying on the ground. Its flat like a canvas strap, not round like a rope. I'll mainly use it as tie down rope on my trailers. Any idea what the tensile strength is? Here is what it says on the rope:

00622 FT A-O Technologies WP25 A4EH3 Bull-Line. Thanks.

View attachment 239980
View attachment 239980


----------



## Stihl Wielder (May 31, 2012)

I would DEFINATELY NOT trust that for bull line rope. Maybe for tying stuff down in a trailer, but you get a heavy tree or branch against that rope and you are asking for trouble. I use at least 8000lb tensile strength rope, and for the really big stuff I use cable.


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2012)

Bull line is a term that usually refers to large ropes or cables. That isn't bull line...not even close. I don't think I'd trust it very much...somebody threw it away for a reason.


----------



## tree md (May 31, 2012)

Nope, not bull line. 

Any professional is going to use arborist grade bull line for heavy rigging and know the history of that rope. I mean, people are paying you thousands of dollars and trusting you to rig hundreds and sometimes thousands of pounds of wood from over their homes, the least we can do is invest in quality gear that we can trust and try to give them their money's worth.


----------



## Stihl Wielder (May 31, 2012)

tree md said:


> Nope, not bull line.
> 
> Any professional is going to use arborist grade bull line for heavy rigging and know the history of that rope. I mean, people are paying you thousands of dollars and trusting you to rig hundreds and sometimes thousands of pounds of wood from over their homes, the least we can do is invest in quality gear that we can trust and try to give them their money's worth.


AMEN. Couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## CK1 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks. I've never used any rope in a tree. If I cant use a bucket truck or drop the tree at ground level, I'm not going to cut the tree-beyond my experience level. I let the big boys rope or climb trees near or over buildings. This bull line seems pretty strong & will only use to rope over debris on a trailer. I did google it before posting here but could not find anything re it.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't see the rope too well, but I think that is rope used for pulling wire long distances through buried conduit. I have come across quite a few piles of that stuff laying around.

I think it is considered disposable by the wire pulling installers, and they dump it whenever they feel the need. The stuff I found is quite strong, but it isn't even as good as 1/2" arborplex. I would use it for non-critical loads; it is pretty good for making tie-downs or using to secure piles of brush onto a truck.


----------



## emr (Jun 8, 2012)

That sure looks like pull tape to me.
Herculine HLP1250W-1K 1/2" x 1000 ft. pull tape 1250
We used that all the time pulling cable. It is actually very strong stuff. I have pulled cars out of ditches with it. It's not good for a rigging line but it has many great uses around the shop or job sight.


----------



## CK1 (Jun 9, 2012)

emr said:


> That sure looks like pull tape to me.
> Herculine HLP1250W-1K 1/2" x 1000 ft. pull tape 1250
> We used that all the time pulling cable. It is actually very strong stuff. I have pulled cars out of ditches with it. It's not good for a rigging line but it has many great uses around the shop or job sight.





Yeah it looks like pull tape. Stronger than the current tie down rope I use. I like free rope uttahere2:


----------



## homemade (Oct 26, 2012)

emr said:


> That sure looks like pull tape to me.
> Herculine HLP1250W-1K 1/2" x 1000 ft. pull tape 1250
> We used that all the time pulling cable. It is actually very strong stuff. I have pulled cars out of ditches with it. It's not good for a rigging line but it has many great uses around the shop or job sight.




I work for a contractor for the utility company's in my area. I've used this rope lots of time. And it is VERY strong. Assuming the WP25 in the serial number would be "Working Pull 2500 lbs". Hurculine, Bull line, Mule tape... All have different numbering system's and working strength's. One of the number's that is not in the grouping wit the rest of the number's will be a footage number. I wouldn't use it for any over head lifting but it is strong. I've seen four guys pulling cable in duct package, with the rope tied to a frost bar (make a loop on the tail of rope and put frost bar in loop, and pull like rented mule's) and not break it. If you've seen it there once there might be more, We throw away at least 50 miles of the rope away every year because we see so much of it and once there is a knot in it, we don't use it anymore. 

Nice score, Free rope it better then paying for it.

00622FT is the footage number, I had to take another look after i posted


----------

